# Post a picture of your jalopy.



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

My Volvo V70 is eighteen years old and has never let me down. I bought the car on eBay ten years ago for £2,400 and have spent very little to maintain the vehicle. Five years ago someone drove into her while she was parked and wrote her off. The insurance company provided me with a brand new Mercedes for a month while the paper work was being sorted out. I hated that car. It had a hard ride, was crammed with gadgets I didn't understand, and the engine kept cutting out at traffic lights. With the insurance finally settled, I used the money to get the Volvo back on the road again. When she finally goes to Heaven I shall buy another one.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Only 18 years old? Bah! My car is 60 years old.

View attachment 104457


I've driven it from one coast of Canada to the other.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My is not quite 60 but getting there, 1969 vintage..........


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Not a huge fan of traffic jams which is why I drive this -


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Oh there were so many times I wished I had a machine gun on my car... (or some kind of missile launcher)

@EddieRUKiddingVarese - what kind of car is that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Oh there were so many times I wished I had a machine gun on my car... (or some kind of missile launcher)
> 
> @EddieRUKiddingVarese - what kind of car is that?


Hillman Hunter Safari Wagon- just the sort of vehicle for deepest Afrika 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootes_Arrow


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Wow. No wonder I didn't recognize it. (and I'm usually pretty good with classic cars)

Nice.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Oh there were so many times I wished I had a machine gun on my car... (or some kind of missile launcher)
> 
> @EddieRUKiddingVarese - what kind of car is that?


Mine is a Volkswagen Kübelwagen that I customized with weaponry as a way to discourage people from beeping their horns a nanosecond after the light changes to green. Wearing protective head gear is mandatory thus the tarnhelm.

"Kübelwagen is an abbreviation of Kübelsitzwagen, meaning "bucket-seat car" because all German light military vehicles that had no doors were fitted with bucket seats to prevent passengers from falling out. The first VW test vehicles had no doors and were therefore fitted with bucket seats, so acquiring the name VW Kübelsitzwagen that was later shortened to Kübelwagen. Mercedes, Opel and Tatra also built Kübel(sitz)wagens."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


>


I went out to the TC Forum parking lot while you were in here posting and took the liberty of modifying your ride. -









Hope you're pleased and that you will accept my apology for accidentally locking the doors with the key still in the ignition. Which was still running at the time. You'll probably need a locksmith. And a container of petrol. And quite possibly a jump start as you were quite low on petrol and while the engine may stop your electrical system will continue to reliably function. Unfortunately I left the radio on. The volume level was set at "11" which as you know is louder than "10". I really cranked it up when "Am I Ever Going To See Your Face Again" came on. I'm sorry, Fritz.

Hope this tune will make amends -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

^^^^^^ Would have edited out the extraneous attached thumbnail but editing ability is currently not possible.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Mine is a Volkswagen Kübelwagen that I customized with weaponry as a way to discourage people from beeping their horns a nanosecond after the light changes to green. Wearing protective head gear is mandatory thus the tarnhelm.


Yes, I know it's a Kübelwagen. I was asking EddieRUKiddingVarese what car _his_ was.

I am very aware of Kübelwagens. If I could, I would drive one daily, wearing vintage German uniform (including helmet), with high calibre machine gun with live ammo - and even hire a professional gunner to man it - if only if it wasn't for those pesky Canadian highway laws. Damn them!

You must live in a country with more relaxed laws... like an unstable third-world military dictatorship. (you lucky son of a...)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> ^^^^^^ Would have edited out the extraneous attached thumbnail but editing ability is currently not possible.


If there's one thing I hate, it's extraneous attached thumbnails.

Thankfully, I hate more than one thing.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Yes, I know it's a Kübelwagen. I was asking EddieRUKiddingVarese what car _his_ was.
> 
> I am very aware of Kübelwagens. If I could, I would drive one daily, wearing vintage German uniform (including helmet), with high calibre machine gun with live ammo - and even hire a professional gunner to man it - if only if it wasn't for those pesky Canadian highway laws. Damn them!
> 
> You must live in a country with more relaxed laws... like an unstable third-world military dictatorship. (you lucky son of a...)


I understood that your question was directed at Eddie. I didn't phrase my response properly and made it appear as if I was answering a question asked by you when in fact I was just trying to add the comment for the photograph which I would have done if I could edit my posts.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> If there's one thing I hate, it's extraneous attached thumbnails.
> 
> Thankfully, I hate more than one thing.


I'm grateful that you're thankful and that you hate more than one thing. If there is a second or quite possibly third thing that you hate please enlighten me so as to preclude any further heated emotions. Goats have a well-deserved reputation for wrath and thus I do not wish to incur yours. And since you may be "goats" plural based on your username I shall be doubly careful to avoid incurring said wrath.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I went out to the TC Forum parking lot while you were in here posting and took the liberty of modifying your ride. -
> 
> Hope you're pleased and that you will accept my apology for accidentally locking the doors with the key still in the ignition. Which was still running at the time. You'll probably need a locksmith. And a container of petrol. And quite possibly a jump start as you were quite low on petrol and while the engine may stop your electrical system will continue to reliably function. Unfortunately I left the radio on. The volume level was set at "11" which as you know is louder than "10". I really cranked it up when "Am I Ever Going To See Your Face Again" came on. I'm sorry, Fritz.
> 
> Hope this tune will make amends -


No problem, I will put it up on ebay, locked doors and all. I am sure I can get a nicer S-10 and have a ton of money left after the modified ride sells.

The Angels song sounds like 1960s music to me.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


>


I think you're getting to the point where you're driving motorized Bondo.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I understood that your question was directed at Eddie. I didn't phrase my response properly and made it appear as if I was answering a question asked by you when in fact I was just trying to add the comment for the photograph which I would have done if I could edit my posts.


Ah, thank you for clarifying that. It was weighing heavily on my mind. 

I was once like you, bitter about the fact that I couldn't edit my posts. Then the glorious day came when I achieved the 10 post goal and my dreams of being able to edit posts came true. (though I still can't _delete_ posts, damn it!)

I had expected someone to comment about my username, but I assumed someone would say, "I like your username - it reminds one of goats."

Edit: Ha! See, I edited this post!


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


>


Holy crap! Is that your car? If so, I salute you sir. (If not, then I don't.)

When I see a car like that, I like to size it up with a long hard stare.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> I think you're getting to the point where you're driving motorized Bondo.


Motorized Bondo, now that was my first car- another GM product called a 1971 Holden Kingswood 253V8 and I should know as I put most of the Bondo in it, under it and within it................. and after hitting some animal into Road Kill I even tried to Max Max it, installing a Bullbar- yep it was a Bondo beast


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


>


Really impressive if you're the one being driven. If you're the one doing the driving for the one being driven - not so much.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Motorized Bondo, now that was my first car- another GM product called a 1971 Holden Kingswood 253V8 and I should know as I put most of the Bondo in it, under it and within it................. and after hitting some animal into Road Kill I even tried to Max Max it, installing a Bullbar- yep it was a Bondo beast
> 
> View attachment 104488


That _does_ look Mad Maxed. If it was black and had a bulge on the hood and giant gas tanks in the back, it just might look like one of the last of the V8 Interceptors.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> That _does_ look Mad Maxed. If it was black and had a bulge on the hood and giant gas tanks in the back, it just might look like one of the last of the V8 Interceptors.


It was black. Everything that you see that is colored white is actually bondo.

The V8 Interceptor -









You'll notice the lack of a rear view mirror no doubt due to the complete lack of a rear view. Speaking of "rear views" there was a time when I fancied Felicity Kendall's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> It was black. Everything that you see that is colored white is actually bondo.
> 
> The V8 Interceptor -
> 
> ...


You mean the Good Life  not bad hey. Yeah white was good to hide the Bondo


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You mean the Good Life  not bad hey. Yeah white was good to hide the Bondo


Well done, lad, well done! Would have left Felicity in a heartbeat for Purdy and her TR-7 -


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

I hated it when the middle classes pretended to be punks.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulse said:


> I hated it when the middle classes pretended to be punks.


Poseurs! 
. . . .


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Tulse said:


> I hated it when the middle classes pretended to be punks.


nowadays, in the united states, the middle class teenagers pretend to be gangsta.

it is the cool thing to do. if you don't do it, you end up sitting behind a computer with friends that are halfway around the world...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> nowadays, in the united states, the middle class teenagers pretend to be gangsta.
> 
> it is the cool thing to do. if you don't do it, you end up sitting behind a computer with friends that are halfway around the world...


I see that you're not familiar with the gangs of TC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> nowadays, in the united states, the middle class teenagers pretend to be gangsta.
> 
> it is the cool thing to do. if you don't do it, you end up sitting behind a computer with friends that are halfway around the world...


You have the better of it.

Who'd be a white gangsta? 
That is just lame.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Who'd be a white gangsta?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Like I said! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> I see that you're not familiar with the gangs of TC.


...i am quite familiar... :O almost too familiar... *suspicious eyes, which hood we gotta crumble on now, yo?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Lemme just roll up in my Royce... or what ever jalopies (jalopys???) these kids are selling to be cool...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Like I said! :lol:


I feel that this thread could use some selected lines from _Ice Ice Baby_:

_Yo, VIP, let's kick it!

All right stop
Collaborate and listen

Bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killin' your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when I play a dope melody
Anything less that the best is a felony

I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon

Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm tryin' to get away before the jackers jack

Take heed, 'cause I'm a lyrical poet

'Cause my style's like a chemical spill

Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice

Yo man, let's get out of here
Word to your mother
_

This is clearly the finest piece of art that white people have come up with yet. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Well clearly he is a lyrical poet. he told us so. 

I'm wondering about the meaning of jackers jack.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Well clearly he is a lyrical poet. he told us so.
> 
> I'm wondering about the meaning of jackers jack.


He's probably talking about something most Vanilla Ice fans are familiar with, self touching.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh yes, to pictures of Plumpy Meadows.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Oh yes, to pictures of Plumpy Meadows.


Well, to quote Vanilla Ice, "'Cause my style's like a chemical spill." I guess we know what chemical is spilling.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Well, to quote Vanilla Ice, "'Cause my style's like a chemical spill." I guess we know what chemical is spilling.


:O just what nuclear plant did he drive into to have chemicals spilling out of his... thing...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> :O just what nuclear plant did he drive into to have chemicals spilling out of his... thing...


I believe it's called Maria Cialis.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> I believe it's called Maria Cialis.


that is a possibility...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I had expected someone to comment about my username, but I assumed someone would say, "I like your username - it reminds one of goats."


Kind of wondering if anyone has ever actually gotten your goat? The Urban Dictionary has the strangest definition of "getting one's goat" - "Basic Definition: To annoy you to the point of getting pissed.

Sub Definition: Goat: The goat is a metaphor for your state of peacefulness. When your goat is with you, you are calm and collected. When your goat is stolen, you become angry and upset.

Notes: Getting someone's goat can not be a quick process and must be done by not being directly mean. The best way to get someone's goat is by means of clever annoyance."

I wanted to stay on topic and so without further ado - "Goats and their jalopies" -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I had expected someone to comment about my username, but I assumed someone would say, "I like your username - it reminds one of goats."


Addendum - No Laurie, the goat guy is not in cahoots with me. He's in Canada. I'm in Cahoots all by myself.

And no, Klassik, we're not the same guy and while he may have received "a billion blows to the head or something" I haven't.

And yes, Cap, the goat dude is actually avoiding you *nods head -

I'm not certain how he feels about being referred to as the "goat dude" - you'll have to ask him. I'm wondering if he would mind me calling him either "Double Goats" or "Goat Squared" as that "goatygoatygoatgoat" is almost as difficult to write as your username.

You chaps do realize that you're not actually invisible, right?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After my first few cars ('63 Dodge Dart slant six, '71 full sized 4-door Ford Custom, and '63 Chevy Biscayne 3-speed column 6-popper), I got a brand new truck when I was 20 years old. It was a 1977 F100, totally stripped. Not even a radio. No power steering, no power assist on the brakes, 3-speed column shift. No AC. A torque monster 300 cid inline six (4.9L for you youngsters out there). My friend who was an auto body repair man did the paint job.

Those were the days when pickup trucks were not for sissies and the only people who had them were sportsmen, contractors, and ********. Few people in suburbia had them so when you got a pickup truck, suddenly you had a lot of friends and they all seemed to have something big they needed to have moved.










Here is a post where I show a couple shots of the interior.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> You chaps do realize that you're not actually invisible, right?


Quite the opposite. I hope everyone reads the sewer. Of course, the juiciest stuff exists on shadow forums, but only the true TC illuminati can read that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> You chaps do realize that you're not actually invisible, right?


Sometimes I forget, sometimes I don't care.

*suspicious eyes Are you from the Netherlands per chance?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Tulse said:


> Sometimes I forget, sometimes I don't care.
> 
> *suspicious eyes Are you from the Netherlands per chance?


Or the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Addendum - No Laurie, the goat guy is not in cahoots with me. He's in Canada. I'm in Cahoots all by myself.
> 
> And no, Klassik, we're not the same guy and while he may have received "a billion blows to the head or something" I haven't.
> 
> ...


What the.... I was busy taking care of... general goat business.. when I saw that there were two more pages on this thread. I was about to say I have no idea what the f--k a "vanilla ice" was or indeed what an "ice, ice baby" was, when I saw that someone was.. "impugning"... yes, that's a word, according to Dictionary.com... my "cahootness" - no, that's not a word, according to Dictionary.com.. as a free-loving, grass-grazing, non-cubed, all-Canadian goat - independent from international evil influence, as comes from cowboys - whether cosmic or not.

Well... what were we talking about not? Oh yes.. I don't like vanilla. I prefer chocolate.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

It's open season on bogans and hoons and no one told me?

Get your hunting license (you'll need to apply for two - one for bogans and one for hoons) in Victoria because it makes no restrictions on the hunting of pest or feral animals on private land or in state forests, as long as the hunter has permission from the landowner. You have my permission. Carry on.

Complimentary well-intentioned advice to my friends here - don't chase after someone who has a gun when you yourself don't actually have one - it rarely if ever works out very well.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

By the way, I'm not a "hoon". I too am a "car enthusiast". So is Eddie.

I've never committed a "hoon offense". Neither has Eddie.

I don't consider "burnouts" to be a "hoon offense". Neither does Eddie.

If you don't do "burnouts" you'll never really feel all that confident that your tyres are working. Just ask Eddie.

If you don't have confidence in your tyres your tyres won't have confidence in you. Just ask Eddie.

That's me at the 1:17 mark. It was my car. Not yours. My tyres could sense that I really didn't have a lot of confidence in them that day and they paid me back for my faithlessness by driving me off the road, through the railings, and into a rather large and deep body of water.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Even though they're "feral" like 'roos you can't shoot them. So don't. Even when it's really tempting.

I'm starting a new invite-only group - "TC Bogan Hunters" - Danish laws are quite a bit more liberal than those in Oz. We're also going to play pretty fast and loose on just who we consider to be "bogans" so you might want to be careful the next time you decide to use this  under a post in an invite-only group in which my name appears.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

I was the bloke who smashed his car into his mate's mum's shop. I did indeed leave the scene in a hurry but I did warn the bloke not to be a hero, mate. I wasn't caught because I was driving a 1973 Ford Falcon XB GT V8 Interceptor and this bogan was driving a Hillman Hunter Safari Wagon! Good luck trying to catch me driving that POS, mate! :lol:

And no I wouldn't like to live next door to Daniel... I told that bloody bogan ba$tard not to be a hero, mate, but he didn't listen. Bloody bogan ba$tards never do...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I was the bloke who smashed his car into his mate's mum's shop. I did indeed leave the scene in a hurry but I did warn the bloke not to be a hero, mate. I wasn't caught because I was driving a 1973 Ford Falcon XB GT V8 Interceptor and this bogan was driving a Hillman Hunter Safari Wagon! Good luck trying to catch me driving that POS, mate! :lol:


Ah but the Hillman did win the London to Sydney in a 1968 
https://www.allpar.com/cars/adopted/hillman/rally.php


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I wanted to stay on topic and so without further ado - "Goats and their jalopies" -


Hey! I think that's uncle Phil!

He looks like a nice guy, but he can be quite a bastạrd.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I've owned a few in my days, the one I enjoyed most was this one, a 1962 Ford Classic 116e, had it for 10 years from 1993 to 2003, engine was somewhat uprated from the original, used to tow the trailer tent to classic car shows as seen in some of the shots linked below.









If you want to see a few more old'uns try these, mostly British but a few foreigners, I like the 1937 Ford V8, there's also a 1929 Model A,

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/107343264059948197611/album/AF1QipPRpUVkMe1pw0KYY49jNqNUQbHeLe93DZG0-R5H


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

......................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Clicking on it makes it look less jalopofied.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

saw this one in the classifieds if any one wants a challenge


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A proper jaloper.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

another one


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a jalopy…my dad with his younger brother at Government Camp, Mt. Hood Oregon, in 1927.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a jalopy! My mother posing proudly with our new/used 1948 DeSoto in 1954. Where I lived, few ever bought new cars.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Not a huge fan of traffic jams which is why I drive this -
> 
> View attachment 104459


Good for skipping the queues, or going off-road. I get it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

This was the first "car" model my parents had, for a couple of years back in the 60s, and with three wheels only. 
I just vaguely remember it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Not a jalopy! My mother posing proudly with our new/used 1948 DeSoto in 1954. Where I lived, few ever bought new cars.


Oooooh what a beauty

Fantastic pictures KenOC, and another above


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Just a few here at various UK clasic car shows, mine is the pale yellow/green 1962 Ford Classic in the second pic by the trailer tent we used to tow to the shows it also appears in quite a few pics, click on individual pics for larger view.

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/107343264059948197611/album/AF1QipPRpUVkMe1pw0KYY49jNqNUQbHeLe93DZG0-R5H


----------

